# ¿Programa para pc que permita controlar decodificador TV HDMI ?



## guillers (Jul 8, 2015)

Hola buenos dias
 ¿Hay algún programa para la pc en windows 7 que permita controlar desde un ordenador personal a un Decodificador de TDT a traves de una capturadora y con un cable HDMI ? ...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 8, 2015)

Pues no lo se, pero tengo un USB tdt que me costó una miseria


----------



## guillers (Jul 8, 2015)

hola 
¿que un USB tdt que te costó una miseria?
¿conectás el deco a un USB  de la pc?
¿y? 
¿podes cambiar de canales con el mouse desde  tu pc?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 9, 2015)

Es un decodificador de tdt USB. Lo conectas a un USB y ves la Tele en el PC, en una ventana o a pantalla completa.
Me parece que costó 12 o 14€, es que lo tengo ya muchos años.
Se hace todo desde el PC con el teclado y ratón como cualquier otro programa. Sintonizar, cambiar de canal, ordenar canales... También lleva mando IR, ya que el propio USB es receptor IR.
También permite grabar los programas en el HDD. Vale para tdt normal y para tdt HD.
Lleva una antena minúscula que no vale para nada, si lo conectas a la antena de casa va perfecto.


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2015)

pero , a ver ... ¿vos ves en la PC con HDMI y tambien le conectas a tu pc el cable  USB de tu deco ?
¿o ves tv en tu pc y controlás  los canales todo  desde tu USB?

A mi el deco me lo presta la empresa de canales mientras contrate el servicio de HD  ,pero yo usaré el cable HDMI en la salida  del deco  Y como decis vos si tambien hubiese una salida USB  de este deco 
quizas ademas podria tener el programa del deco en mi pc para controlar los canales a traves del USB , porque me dijeron que no se podría  hacer eso en la pc desde la salida del HMDI del deco


----------



## Scooter (Jul 9, 2015)

Me he perdido, no entiendo nada de nada.


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2015)

no te pierdas Scooter


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 9, 2015)

guillers dijo:


> pero , a ver ... ¿vos ves en la PC con HDMI y tambien le conectas a tu pc el cable  USB de tu deco ?
> ¿o ves tv en tu pc y controlás  los canales todo  desde tu USB?
> 
> A mi el deco me lo presta la empresa de canales mientras contrate el servicio de HD  ,pero yo usaré el cable HDMI en la salida  del deco  Y como decis vos si tambien hubiese una salida USB  de este deco
> quizas ademas podria tener el programa del deco en mi pc para controlar los canales a traves del USB , porque me dijeron que no se podría  hacer eso en la pc desde la salida del HMDI del deco



Tendrías que tener una capturadora-sintonizadora en HDMI, para poder conectar la salida de ese deco, a la pc.

Pero si tuvieras esa capturadora, el deco no tendría sentido.

Hay en estos momentos, unos kits de "SMART TV". que en realidad son PC reducidas, con las que puedes manejar todo (con teclado y mouse inalámbrico) desde dicho aparato.


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2015)

hola 
¿cual sentido es el que no tendria el deco? , porque con la smart tv 
el deco de la empresa de canales de tv es el que me permitira ver canales en HD tambien lo necesito contratar 
La  que no tendria sentido teniendo un smart tv (que parece que ya no se fabrican) es la capturadora  ,ya  que del deco a la smart tv , ok
pero ...  no quiero ninguna tv ,lo que quiero es ver los canales  HD en el monitor de la pc 
 Si el deco tiene una salida USB entonces quizas podría usar algun programa para  controlar los canales como hace el amigo Scooter con su deco por USB economico que se compró


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 9, 2015)

En una parte de tu consulta, hablabas de conectar *el deco al PC, a través del HDMI*, _para eso sería necesaria la capturadora._

Si tiene salida USB, obviamente no.
En cuanto al software, seguro vendrá alguno en paquete con el driver.


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2015)

ciertamente P P P y ademas la capturadora interna viene con un software , lo que no sé es si ese software tendrá la posibilidad de controlar los canales en el deco    
this is the question 
ser o no ser posible


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 9, 2015)

Planteado de esa forma, resulta mas facil darse cuenta...
Que no.
La capturadora(en esa función), solo puede manejar el canal que le sea emitido por el deco.

Como sintonizadora, es otro cantar, ya que de tener un rango de manejo de los mismos canales que el deco, lo torna a este en innecesario, porque se conectaría el cable directamente a la capturadora.
Hasta ahora hemos estado hablando de capturadoras-sintonizadoras internas, también están las USB, ese tipo es al que se refiere Scooter, y tienen la particularidad de manejar canales digitales, *pero solo son sintonizadoras.*


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2015)

y bueno 
parece que no
 ¿no?
quedaria descubrir si el deco tiene una salida USB y un prograna que se pueda instalar en la pc y usarlo para controlar canales a traves de ese USB,
 y que a la capturadora vaya el cable del HDMI del deco  ¿que pensás ?


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 9, 2015)

Eso lo averiguas, poniendo en el buscador, el modelo del deco + manual, o + pdf.
Otra palabra que puedes usar, es características.


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2015)

bueno gracias P P  P


----------

